# can't write to disk



## Red_Flag (Apr 25, 2010)

hi 
i installed freebsd 8.0 on my toshiba satellite L455-S5009 
but when i want to copy files or write new files to my extended partitions it's just wont do it and a message appear that " can't write to disk " :S 
so any idea ?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 26, 2010)

You mean _logical_ partitions. The extended one is just the container.
Anyway, what filesystem are you talking about (FAT32, NTFS)? And how is it mounted (what tool, what options)?

Unless you mean UFS partitions (a, d, e, f, etc.)? Provide the output of `% mount`.


----------



## Red_Flag (Apr 26, 2010)

i have 3 -NTFS logical partitions ...i dont know which tool since they were already mounted after installation  ..but they are not in the fstab file as i used to in linux


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2010)

The default FreeBSD NTFS filesystem driver only supports read-only.

Install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs if you need write access.


----------



## Red_Flag (Apr 28, 2010)

thx


----------

